# What is the smallest cage with a double-door opening in front?



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

I had two rats, but one died so I only have one now  I have two babies joining her on July 31 though (A white dumbo rex and a dalmation!) I have NO idea what cage I currently have, which for some reason bothers me to no end - LOL. I adopted my two rats from a pet rescue place and the cage was thrown in for free. It is a nice little cage and will fit 3 rats just fine, but it has two small doors in the front and one small door in the roof and it is SO hard to clean out. You can't even really spot clean easily without lifting the entire top off the base, but then the ramps hang down and get caught and...well... it's just a pain. There are two shelves and they're both plastic with plastic ramps. Maybe some time I'll photograph it and see if someone can name it for me!

The problem is the rat cage is in my son's room and he has a small room with only a small area that the cage can fit. The current cage is *29" long x 19 inches wide by about 29" tall*. The length and width fit just perfectly btwn his bookshelf and his dresser. We could go taller... and maybe an inch longer and wider at most.

We don't have a ton of money to spend on a brand new cage, but I've had my eye out on CL and I'm keeping my eye out on amazon as well. And luckily I don't need the new cage immediately so I have time to shop around.
_*Looking at those dimensions, does anyone have a cage recommendation? *
_
The big two-door opening in the front is my fantasy. It looks soooooo much easier to clean them out with that!!! I honestly dread cleaning out the cage now because trying to pry off those stupid plastic shelves from underneath and then trying to reach under and jam the plastic clips back on the sides to reattach them just causes my head to spin and I say all sorts of inappropriate things that my rats just shouldn't have to hear.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997#carousel

This is probably what you have. Really the only cages that have double front doors are fn cn and their is this other one savic royale or something like that but they're all very large cages. 



I suggest 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000QFMYWQ/ref=mw_dp_mdsc?dsc=1&qid=1373724562&sr=8-1

It's the cage I have because I always wanted a two door cage as well but didnt have the space for it. I've got cleaning it down to a science but at first it was a pain but now it's a lot easier. If you're interested in it I can show you my cage cleaning method. I'll upload a video next time I clean it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

OK - after ignoring my children for entirely too long and searching these forums like a crazy person, I ran across this - the Fiesty Ferret:

http://www.ferret.com/item/feisty-ferret-home/600999/

Dimensions are 31 x 20 x 54. Looks like we **might** be able to get it to fit? Now to find reviews for it.....

In case anyone else has "fit" issues, these are the dimensions I've been finding:

ferret nation
 25" x 36" x 62-1/2" high 

critter nation
24" x 36" x 63" high


fiesty ferret home31"L x 20"D x 54"H​​Martins 
The Rat Skyscraper _(R-695)
_30" x 18" x 36"

The Rat Tower _(R-690)
_24" x 14" x 36"
The Ruud Cage _(R-699)_30" x 18" x 60"


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

Holy crap zurfaces!!! THAT IS MY CAGE!! You have no idea how weirdly comforting to know what it is I have. You've totally solved one of my little life mysteries LOLOL. Seriously - thanks. And you picked out the fiesty ferret, which is the cage I just ran across. Seriously - THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Any idea why it doesn't seem to be a popular cage on the forums? On the "What cage do you have?" poll sticky only two people have this cage. You and one other. It looks perfect. Is there some reason more people don't have it?




zurfaces said:


> http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997#carousel
> 
> This is probably what you have. Really the only cages that have double front doors are fn cn and their is this other one savic royale or something like that but they're all very large cages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have that cage as well I don't think people have it because most people love the CN or the big brand name cages that float around here. I do find the cage a hassle to clean because of only having two doors but you find ways to work around it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol I know im awesome  using my psychic skills to see the future and know what cage you're looking at and what cage you own lol

Anyways as far as the feisty ferret goes 

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?87578-Which-Cage-for-5-Boys-and-Why

Here is a thread with a few ff owners talking about what they do and do not like. 

I have two feisty ferrets one is pretty old I bought used and it has minimal rust the other is new as of feb with no rust. I kmow mitsy has a newer cage than me and she is already having rust problems. 

Finding a way to attach the fleece without having to attach it to the bars is one complaint. I solved that check my video out in that thread I linked. I have no problems with the shelves mine go in and come out easily.

Moving it on carpet is an issue the legs bend. I have two feisty ferrets double stacked








And in order to do that I had to remove the storage shelf and legs I put it on top of plywood on top of a furniture dolly which has huge wheels so moving it is a breeze now. 

Also the bar spacing everyone is under the impression that you absolutely cannot house rats in anything other than 1/2 bar spacing. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

The only downside to that cage I see is the vertical bars. Just makes it a little harder to climb


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea that is true as well bur it doesn't stop them and I have little basket platforms all over for them to jump on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

Hmmm.... that is a good point 



Risika said:


> The only downside to that cage I see is the vertical bars. Just makes it a little harder to climb


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't find my rats have any trouble climbing during free range my little like 8-9 week old baby rat can climb the cage all on her own


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

